# Luminess Air...My take



## FlippinSweet (Mar 20, 2008)

I bought this product being new to airbrusing and thinking it was going to be Gods gift to women. Boy, was I wrong. The machine is dismal. I should have researched before buying. It takes almost half the bottle to cover my acne prone face, it comes out making my face look as if I put 2 layers of oil on. I got the PRO system which was a joke because the highest PSI still wasn't even that great. The makeup is water based but be prepared to apply a ton of powder to correct that. If you have lots of peach fuzz it will make you look as if you have a moustache. I know many people have been asking about this and now I know how I really feel about this product. Plus, to make things even worse. I have 120$ worth of extra charges on my card by them in which I did not authorize. Any one wondering, or thinking about getting this system look elsewhere, this is DEF not worth the buy.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for this review. I caught the infomercial and I ser almost bought it! It does look perfect on television, but then again thats what they always do


----------



## FlippinSweet (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea, I made the mistake. But hopefully I'll keep people from wasting their money. They have a beyond insane marketing crew...They are writing about how great this product is over the internet and I want to put those people in their place. Instead I took 42$ dollars and bought that Christian Dior foundation everyone is raving about. It's fabulous. Oh also, I payed for rush shipping on Luminess Air..It took 1 month to recieve it. They kept telling me it was UPS's fault until I finally got them to refund my 16 dollars on top of the already 30$ just to ship...The product in total cost me about 350$ and now it just sits in my closet.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up...i saw the commercial for it like 3am in the morning and wanted it soooo badly.and if i had a credit card i probably would have it,lol.but not im glad i didnt waste my time on it..


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 20, 2008)

ouch!

Can you return it? or start a chargeback through your cc company?

Hope you find some satisfaction.


----------



## FlippinSweet (Mar 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bmichlig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch!
Can you return it? or start a chargeback through your cc company?

Hope you find some satisfaction.

Sadly I can't I used it beyond the one month trial period. That's when my mom made comments about how my skin looked. Once someone let me know it didn't look that great it was too late.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks for the heads up on that one.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 22, 2008)

dear flippin, I too purchased the luminess air pro. I love mine. I've only been using it 2 weeks now, but its so quick to get my make-up on now. I understand how you feel though, I don't like the coverage of their make-up, it doesn't cover much, but I'm buying another brand foundation which is supposed to have much better coverage, regardless of it voiding my warranty or not! This is just their way of getting you to buy from them. If I had known more in the begining, I would have bought elsewhere, but talking with some tattoo artists in my town, have found out the low psi is good, too high of one and the stuff actually penetrates the skin. The blush is excellent, as it only takes a few drops to give you a very blushy look. You are right about the different speeds though, not much difference, and I've found that the high speed works the best for putting make-up on. I also love being able to cover my neck and chest to match my face! NO MORE MASK,LOL. I guess the more you learn about something, the better able you are to make a better choice the next time around. I did do one thing that saved me some money with them, I didn't join their club, anyone who pays monthly for club products is not wise in my book. What Luminess fails to do is inform that no matter what kind of skin you have, you should use a primer, and cover your blemishes with concealer before applying the makeup. I found this out from other sites. their make-up STINKS as far as coverage, which is why I'm shoping elsewhere, I still have a few weeks left if I can't find coverage I need.


----------



## FlippinSweet (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *evenflo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dear flippin, I too purchased the luminess air pro. I love mine. I've only been using it 2 weeks now, but its so quick to get my make-up on now. I understand how you feel though, I don't like the coverage of their make-up, it doesn't cover much, but I'm buying another brand foundation which is supposed to have much better coverage, regardless of it voiding my warranty or not! This is just their way of getting you to buy from them. If I had known more in the begining, I would have bought elsewhere, but talking with some tattoo artists in my town, have found out the low psi is good, too high of one and the stuff actually penetrates the skin. The blush is excellent, as it only takes a few drops to give you a very blushy look. You are right about the different speeds though, not much difference, and I've found that the high speed works the best for putting make-up on. I also love being able to cover my neck and chest to match my face! NO MORE MASK,LOL. I guess the more you learn about something, the better able you are to make a better choice the next time around. I did do one thing that saved me some money with them, I didn't join their club, anyone who pays monthly for club products is not wise in my book. What Luminess fails to do is inform that no matter what kind of skin you have, you should use a primer, and cover your blemishes with concealer before applying the makeup. I found this out from other sites. their make-up STINKS as far as coverage, which is why I'm shoping elsewhere, I still have a few weeks left if I can't find coverage I need. did you happen to find a foundation that covers well that works with the system?


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi:

I was going to suggest that you try another foundation with the airbrush machine. There are other types of airbrush foundations like Temptu, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (OCC), Kett. You could even try adding a drop or two of the Dior foundation

(thin it out with a little water) into the airbrush bowl/cup and then proceed to apply.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 22, 2008)

well, I have another foundation on order from Laurel cosmetics and expect to get it next week. If this doesnt work for me I'm going to try temptu, this is the thing I've been trying to learn on this board, which one has the max coverage, No one has been able to tell me yet, leeza1121, what kinds of makeup can you water down and with what? i tried my cream foundation with water, and it turned out a goopy mess in my airgun. If I could find a good makeup to water down, I'd be in buisness, hahaha. I figure, I've been trying for so lon to find the right foundation, and spent so much money, I might as well keep trying with this for a little while. Besides if I didn't I'd be spending it on department store stuff anyway, looking for that perfect face. If this works, I'll let you know. I have rosecea spell? on my cheeks and chest. Right now thou I'm using the primer and concealer b-4 I apply the makeup.

one more thing I forgot, some of the other sites also sell what they call camoflage make-up in addition to the glamour or everyday makeup. It hides more troubled skin, and I spoke with a phone rep, and she suggested I use the camo as concealer, spray it on over bad spots, then spray on the everyday stuff. it is waterproof, doesnt smudge on clothes or anything, but you need to use their makeup remover and cleaner for the gun in order to get it off! . I thought about getting that kind first, but wanted to get more info from someone here first, I didn't want to wind up with a face that cracks when I smile.They use it in the movies though, so I might try it.


----------



## FlippinSweet (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi:
I was going to suggest that you try another foundation with the airbrush machine. There are other types of airbrush foundations like Temptu, Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (OCC), Kett. You could even try adding a drop or two of the Dior foundation

(thin it out with a little water) into the airbrush bowl/cup and then proceed to apply.

I tried mixing the water with the dior in the cup, all the makeup went to the bottom and the water floated above it, any suggestions?


----------



## kshelia (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the Luminess, I love mine! I am new at this but getting great results!!! I have found it is really, really helpful to make sure that the brush is far enough away when you apply it and let it dry completely before you apply another coat. I am also going to try the makeup from the Dinair website (they have some great eye-shadow colors).


----------



## beautyguru (Mar 22, 2008)

Foundation usually does not mix well with water. I have not found one yet but I bet there is one out there. The dior airbrush foundation is excellent but does not last long, a tip is if you want to conceal a blemish spray a bit in your hand and then apply on top of the foundation you have spayed.

Airbrush machines for make up are tricky if you are using them on yourself, I do like them though but it depends on the look I want to create and the client.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *FlippinSweet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried mixing the water with the dior in the cup, all the makeup went to the bottom and the water floated above it, any suggestions? Hi,
The foundation should be water based liquid (not cream or silicone based) and use distilled water (not tap) or facial toner. What I do is add a drop or two of liquid foundation in the airbrush bowl, spritz in distilled water or toner, mix with a Q-tip (so as not to scratch the sides of the bowl).

It's always best to know which liquid foundation you're using (silicone, oil or water based) in order to use the proper thinner.


----------



## evenflo (Mar 24, 2008)

hey kshelia, I too have ordered the eyeshadow, blush, foundation, and liner from dinair. I can't wait to get mine! I started out with this airbrush thing using sally hanson foundation, but it was too orange on me, and it got in my hair, even though I put it up, when I let it back down, it rubbed against the make-up on my neck and made my hair stiff. Keep me updated if you come across a more complete coverage, and I'll do the same. thanks leza for the info on mixing. My regular make-up has so many big names in the ingredients, its hard for me to know which is oil, silicone, etc. But I'll keep trying!


----------



## justinlstanley (Mar 24, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend using Silicone based makeup in a Luminess compressor. Silicone makeup is a little thicker than Water based makeups and therefor will clog in the Low Psi Luminess compressor. Either look for a waterbased foundation (Temptu, Dinair) or take your favorite foundation and mix it with water (keeping an eye on your consistency of course)

hope this helps..


----------



## Karren (Mar 24, 2008)

Obviously "Results may vary". Lol. Thanks for the tips.. I think I'll stick to my liquid and a sponge..


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm sorry


----------



## suebeehoney (Apr 5, 2008)

I have to confess that I "fell" for the $29.99 TRIAL for Luminess Air. I started getting suspicious as I was ordering it online. Sure, it's $29.99 for the trial, but it is $32.00 for shipping! Give me a break. Red flag went up. Plus, it is just for the foundation, not any blush or anything else, but the sprayer. Not two days went by, then I changed my mind and decided to call and cancel my order. I called the phone number and was on hold for 20 minutes at least...another red flag! Finally I got someone, gave them my order #, and they said they would credit my card and cancel my order. I will follow through with checking on that.

When I saw the shipping charge, I thought that IF the product was so GREAT, than it would be worth it to them to ship it out to people, without charging an arm and a leg to send it! If the product is good enough, then they should have no worries.

It's the same as any other product that says "Try this for FREE"....it's NOT free if you have to pay for shipping! If the product is worth it and works, then people WILL order more, no question.

I, for one, am glad that I changed my mind and canceled my order. I will stick to the over-the-counter foundation.


----------



## katehrm777 (Apr 10, 2008)

I also just bought the Luminess Air (partially because I read those stupid fake reviews the company put all over the internet, not knowing they were fake) and like you, I hate it. There is no coverage. At all. I use about 30 drops and still dont look as covered as with regular liquid makeup. I was wondering evenflo whether or not you used a different foundation and if you ended up liking it because if I can keep the system but just get a different foundation that would be so much easier than going through the whole process of returning the whole things and buying another one. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## hootergrl123 (Apr 16, 2008)

I bought this system a few weeks ago and I am indifferent about my thoughts of this product. It's almost as if I WANT to like it rather than I actually do. The make up looks as if you never put anything on, quite literally. It doesn't cover up much of the blemishes like it claims. It tends to make your face extremely shiny over time and the make up does not stay on all day. This is very important to me since I work many 12 hr. days. I accidentally bought a darker color foundation than my skin tone and with this, you can most definitely see how uneven it sprays on. I have found better results with my MAC products using a plain old foundation brush.

Overall, I believe it's the quality of the make up that I am more disappointed with rather than the airbrush itself. I am going to give this airbrush one last try with a better type of make up foundation (Kett Cosmetics). If Kett doesn't produce the results I am hoping for, I will most definitely advise sticking with a foundation brush rather than the airbrush.

CUSTOMER SERVICE FOR LUMINESS AIR IS HORRIBLE! They charged my credit card twice! I actually read another posting prior to my purchase of the airbrush system that was exactly similar but I took my chances and now I am paying for it.....Purchase with caution.

ps. If you see my post on numerous forums, I am actually really disappointed and have to get the word out that it's not as great as it seems.


----------



## Baby V (May 17, 2008)

Hi everybody! I was trying to find out more about this product before making any decisions and I found this forum which I find very interesting and helpful so I registered and here I am!

Anyway! I saw the commercial for Luminess Air this morning on t.v. and I immediately wanted to get it for myself. But I'm not really sure about it because I have acne and blemishes caused by it. I'm actually taking medications to cure it and seeing to a dermatologist but I've read some of the reviews here about complaints with the coverage and a whole lot of other things. It kind of makes me wonder you know? I thought I wanted it but after researching, now I'm not really sure if it's worth the money for me.

I'm very sure that maybe, for a person that has clear skin it would be great with another air brush foundation that gives the skin more coverage, but I'm not sure if I'm a candidate for using this product.

Help please!?


----------



## hootergrl123 (May 17, 2008)

I bought my Luminess Air a couple months ago and I am still dealing with them on a negative level.

THE SYSTEM- Not so great. The make up isn't as great as they portray on their infomercial. The coverage is very light, as if you literally have no make up on your face. The make up doesn't last all day as they state in their infomercial either. In result of my feelings towards the make up, I have done extensive reseach and have decided that maybe the system might be okay but the make up is what I need to change and I have ordered a water based make up from a different company. (Kett cosmetics).

CUSTOMER SERVICE AND THE COMPANY ITSELF- Terrible company with horrible customer service ethics. They charged my credit card twice and had shipped another system without my request. I called them to resolve this issue and they had stated that I needed to return the system and they would refund my money. I did what they asked, and had called them once again concerning my refund. They stated that they would refund my money. Three days later, I receive a charge back of $29.99. (Note: I was originally charged $84.00) I was confused with what I found on my statement, and called them once again regarding my FULL refund considering this was not my mistake. They had stated that the $29.99 was my refund and that the shipping and handling is non-refundable. They stated that I must have hit the submit button twice. If this were the case, I would have gotten charged back to back on my credit card. The charges were one month apart. They said there was nothing they could do.

I reported them to the Better Business Bureau and this is still under investigation.


----------



## Baby V (May 18, 2008)

That's so bad! can anyone else help me decide!? please!


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 26, 2008)

I finally saw the infomercial for the 1st time for Luminess Air a couple wks ago &amp; before I bought it, I searched under Google to see if that was the best price. I figured that even if I didn't like the makeup itself, it was the lowest price for an airbrush machine, so I went ahead &amp; got it. (The prices for airbrush machines were $300 - $400. Luminess Air brand machine was still in the 2 hundreds). 

I need makeup w/ very full coverage as well &amp; even though I'll never buy Luminess Air's makeup again, I found 10 other brands of airbrush foundations that I'll try one by one. I just typed the phrase AIRBRUSH FOUNDATION &amp; found quite a bit. As long as I have the machine, I can use it w/ any airbrush makeup brand

So, it's still worth buying. Now regarding how the foundation is, you'll probably want to buy another brand.


----------



## Baby V (May 26, 2008)

Maybe ur right...


----------



## MACGin (May 27, 2008)

I thought about getting this but decided to save up for a pro airbrush...I'm so weird about things like this that I would rather go with a company who's rep I am sure of.


----------



## hootergrl123 (Jun 3, 2008)

I had recently posted my opinion about Luminess Airs make up and how disappointed I was and I also decided to try a new foundation. I recently had ordered a foundation called Kett Cosmetics Hydro Foundation and I must say that this foundation is phenomenal. It covers much more than Luminess Airs foundation and it most definitely stays on all day like I had anticipated. I happened to look into their gallery and stars like Janet Jackson and Christina Milian have used this product in the photos that are in their portfolio gallery. Go to their website and feel free to check it out for anyone who is disappointed with Luminess Air. Kettcosmetics.com


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Kett is one of the many other brands I found out about &amp; plan to try out.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

i'm so glad i never bought into this. sometimes it is too good to be true


----------



## Humeira (Jun 17, 2008)

I got luminess air pro system last week. I got a call from them saying I can have it for 14.99 for 30 days trial ..first i thought it was spam but then they told me they had my name and record of calling them inquiring about pricing and i didnt get the trial offer coz of shipping charge. So I only paid 14.99. including s+h. I tried it and i was very disappointed. I saw the DVD and it looked so good. So I tried it again today and realised it just takes practice and experience. You have to hold properly and apply it gently in circular motion. I have scars on my face from acne. i loved the coverage it was so quick and only took 7-8 drops of foundation. it looked great on my skin. Very natural looking. I love it. I was going to return it but I changed my mind I am keeping it. My husband also said that it didnt look like I had make up on



its def. worth trying. Just takes practice like I said.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jun 17, 2008)

Have you tried using Studio Gear liquid satin foundation? It's very liquid...it might work well with a little bit of water. However, it's like $23 or something like that. I wouldn't spend that much for a test.


----------



## Humeira (Jul 1, 2008)

has anyone tried MAC liquid water based foundation with luminess air brushing system?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 2, 2008)

I figured it wasn't going to be that cool, I mean for those who love it, I am glad you have found a good foundation but to me, it seems like a lot of work...lol


----------



## pinkshuga (Sep 12, 2008)

Guess what, I have had mine for about a month - I called their CS because I had questions. I really like the way it looks- better than anything I have used but my face was too shiny with the makeup- thats when they sent me some MATTE makeup. This is soooo much better for me and I use less makeup. And I did get in their club because I can pick and choose what I want and when I want them to send it. It really is not that bad. I did my 60 yr old moms face and she looked about 15 years younger. It works for me. If I were you- I would call them and have them send you the matte to try for free-



that's what I did- when I called to ask about the makeup. It beats keeping it on the shelf. By the way - you have to tell them that you do not like the satin makeup -and you are wanting a matte look.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info pinkshuga. I don't know why they don't give us the choice of what type of foundation we want. Is the coverage extremely good though? How many hrs does it last? I practically need the type of coverage that one uses to cover tatoos.


----------



## pinkshuga (Sep 12, 2008)

The matte makeup lasts all day and at the end of the day - I wash it off. It really does look good all day-I have combination skin in the T zone and my cheeks tend to feel tight sometimes- so please don't forget to use your moisturizer before applying it. When I called CS and told them that the matte makeup sometimes makes my face feel tight- they told me to spray their moisturizer over it - I don't have any but they sd that I would be getting it in my first mkup shpmt. I have to say that I look like I do not have any mkup on -and that I just have a nice natural look - so to me it was worth the money I paid.





Kate- just call them and tell them that you would like a sample of the Matte mkup to try out before joining their mkup club. This is how I was able to get to try before buy and now I love it. I use less.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 29, 2008)

Really wasn't looking for this review, but thanks girl! I too saw the infomercial and asked my mom to buy for me for X-mas. I really think that the airbrushing is for ppl who dont need a lot of coverage on their skin.


----------



## mcummings (Dec 9, 2008)

Are you interested in selling your Luminess Air?


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Dec 9, 2008)

I do airbrush and have for quite awhile. I'm gonna agree with you on the luminess air. Dinair, too. Since trying out the Dinair and it's foundations, I've gone to bigger compressors and bigger spray guns.

I haven't tried an airbrush foundation that I like and therefore, if asked to do someone's makeup for a wedding, I'd use their favorite foundation and airspray it on.

You can use your regular foundation (Maybelline, Cover Girl,....etc. any brand) and put it in the air gun, BUT if it's a thicker foundation (haven't run into that problem, yet) you'd might wanna thin it with some liquid moisturizer instead of water because the water addition would make the application --maybe--too thin and wouldn't wear as well.

The airbrush foundations........I found to be to dry, sometimes made my face look "dirty" and this is without wetspots. It was kind of embarassing being asked by friends "what's that on your face?...dirt?"





Sure enough, ,..some, for an additional price, have moisturizers that you can spray on after the foundation (Dinair does with their small kit) to "loosen" it up, but I still don't care for it.

The airbrushing has come out more because of HD. There's HDTV, HD cameras for models, photo shoots and the high definition is picked up on easily. Any little speck can show up on your face.

So, that's why the models and celebrities started using airbrushing because the fine mist helps get into even wrinkle lines and does cover up blotches such as rosecea and acne. I DOO like the airbrushed look when it's used with the right foundation AND blush.

I think the small airbrush kits are over rated and I'm sorry you found out the way I did.



But, since then, I've taken classes and asked around in CO, LA, NY and Las Vegas and have gotten better advice on that. You can experiment yourself with the machine and gun with your favorite liquid foundations. Hopefully, it won't all be a waste of money.


----------



## HAZELLBOO (Jan 10, 2009)

I had been wanting to try airbrush makeup. I almost bought the Luminess until I read the reviews on makeup talk. Thanks!

So, I made an appt at a makeup salon that uses the Temptu system to see if I would like that one. They did my makeup, but I wasn't crazy about it. It looked shiny. I now wear bare minerals and Im happy with it.

Hazellboo


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jan 10, 2009)

Airbrushing, it's self, is a great concept for makeup. Because of the high definition cameras and TV's...that pick up every tiny speck on your face, skin.

Airbrushing's fine mist can get into wrinkle lines and cover up flaws, so for that reason, I prefer the airbrushing more than the minerals. There's much better coverage that even minerals can't get into.

BUT, the foundations made by the airbrush companies; Luminess, Temptu, Dinair....I don't like any of those. In fact, I had an old bottle left over of Temptu foundation while I was going through my airbrush paints that I use for body art and temp. tattoos, and the foundation had seperated and it was just a layer of oil on top and foundation on bottom.......EWWW!!





So, what I do now is use my favorite liquid foundation...can be Maybelline, Cover Girl...etc and I use that to airbrush on the face. Something with a moisturizer in it and that is thin enough to get through the airbrush needle, but not too thin that it runs.

Airbrushing is getting bigger and bigger out there.....I've just had to play with it and try this and that.


----------



## pinkshuga (Jan 15, 2009)

I am sold on Luminess. I switched to the Matte foundation and I love it. I tried Temptu but I do not like the feel of it. I recently called to place a new order of foundation at Luminess and was told that they were coming out with eyeshadows soon. I talked to Shelley (cust svc)and she answered all of the questions that I had. If you don't like the satin foundation (works better for dry skin) then try the matte. I even use it as a concealor and my eyes don't look too bright - they just look naturally rested. Hope this helps.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 15, 2009)

I Have tried Luminess ITS HORRIBLE the makeup does not say on Plus they do not have a ride variety od colors to choose from!!!

On there website it says they have Tanning So I called and said, "so you guys provide tanning, &amp; What do i need to purchase from you to do so"

&amp; there reply was " Oh yeah purchase our professional kit its great for tanning"

And I told them " Oh great so it Comes with everything i need to tan someone?' They said"Yes" So I said "cool do you have a Light Tan &amp; a Dark Tan?"

And there reply was this, "Uhm Well we dont have any tanning solutions, Yet But the pro compressor is great to tan"

I said, "well y did you say you have EVERYTHING for tanning &amp; y does it say you have tanning on your website?" They paused for a bit and said "well we will have the solution soon"

That was enough for me Its obvious they are all about money &amp; not being honest!!!!

*As for Using just regular makeup like maybeline in your compressor LOL thats horrible and greasy and rubs off!!! I suggest using only Airbrush makeup in your airbrush compressor!!! I know alot of makeup artist(including myself) That love Dinair &amp; Temptu/Kett BUT they are professionals &amp; KNOW how to use them the right way so it doesn't look patchy or dirty!!! I love Airbrush Makeup because it last Way longer than regular makeup &amp; When applied right Gives an absolute Flawless look!!!*


----------



## pinkshuga (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow! Sounds like you needed their matte makeup! I did not know about the tanning. When did you talk to them about it? The most recent thing that I heard was that Luminess was coming out with eyeshadows. If I call CS anytime, I am going to ask about the tanning. As for Dinair/Temptu- the make up is too heavy and I feel it is better for the theatre and not regular use. I'll keep you posted on if I find out anything about the tanning. This would be one more thing that I could use my system on.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jan 19, 2009)

I spoke with them last month &amp; they dont know what they are talking about !! Not that it really matters anymore I like Dinairs Tanning &amp; Not only do they actually HAVE the Solution &amp; Tan Brush But It works great!!!!!


----------



## rosebud (Feb 17, 2009)

I just ordered the luminess air pro system. I also did the rush order for $18. I hope it works! It says you only need a few drops to cover your whole face? I have dry skin. I hope it don't take a month to get here! I would be very upset. I saw that you should let it dry before applying more. I read what everyone is saying and now I'm scared! Maybe I should call and cancel!


----------



## Happiness (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for everyone on this thread. I am on a limited income, being a student, and I almost purchased this system when I saw the infomercial. I am so glad I decided to do saome online research first and that I found this. After reading everything on here I think I will stick with bareMinerals and my Kabuki brush. I have very sensitive acne prone skin and have looked for a soution that looks natural but covers well. Thanks again for preventing me frm spending money I could spend on soemthing that



works.


----------



## scottsangel (Apr 30, 2009)

This thread pretty much sealed the deal for me. I've been considering buying into the luminess system for about 6 months...found a lot of mixed reviews on the internet. The complaint about coverage doesn't bother me half as much as the sheer number of people complaining about the credit card charges, the trouble getting products returned, the trouble with refunds. I took half of it with grain of salt. But then i went to the bbb online and found that there is an amazing amount of these complaints and the business phone numbers keep changing. according to the BBB one of the last numbers they had for them isn't even in service anymore. The website address has changed. That just seems shady to me. I'd rather do my business with a more reputable company or at the very least end up with trusted products...so I paid about 100 dollars more and all up front but it's through laurel cosmetics, the makeup is all made by temptu and the compressor and airbrush are iwata's. If i don't like the makeup, using another brand won't void my warranty. I should be receiving everything in a couple of days



Hope this info has helped


----------



## doesnotwork (Apr 30, 2009)

*Do not buy luminess air SCAM SCAM SCAM I WAS RIPPED OFF the product does not work its too good to be true unless you have tons of money to waste go ahead the customer service is horrible i called to cancel 3 times still charged my account wasted time and money horrible people do not buy they act like they cant find your account and the lady was whispering to another person *i could not make out what she was saying *horrible........... if you want airbrush makeup and not pay thousands buy SALLY HANSON AIRBUSH



IN A CAN ITS WONDERFUL YOU SPRAY IT ON YOUR FACE AND RUB IT IN A LITTLE ITS THE SAME EFFECT AND ITS WONDERFUL















:keu le:



*


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 1, 2009)

WOW Another bad review on Lumines lol No Surprise though I totally agree with their HORRIble service, Howeve A CAN IS NOT the same as airbrush Makeup AT ALL!! Anything you have to blend with fingers or whatever Is like what you would do with regular foundation so whats the point



Airbrush Is Airbrush You need a Good Airbrush System To get the flawless Airbrush Makeup!!! jUST REALLY do your research I have found Dinair &amp; Temptu to be the Best Pro Airbrush Systems!!


----------



## HeatherJD (Jun 10, 2009)

I have adult acne and oily skin. I have tried proactive and acne soultion to try and clear it up. One thing that I have noticed is that since I am no longer touching my skin to apply this makeup I have not had as many break outs. When I first received the airbrush I got the satin finish of the makeup, which did nto work at all for my skin as was just like you described above. The customer service was very helpful and once they knew the problem I was having, and the type of skin I had, they sent me out two bottles to try of the matte finish. On day 1 of receiving the matte makeup I was sold. This is what I was looking for.

PS: Do you have any suggestions for me to try for skin care to help with the acne. The Luminess airbrush helps, but I need to find good skin care to use daily. I never even had a pimple until my mid twenties, and cannot seem to find a skin care line that truely helps. Have you heard of acutaine, and does that work?


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jun 10, 2009)

Actually, I don't know too much on the subject of acne and skin care for it.

But, the airbrushing makeup was basically introduced because of the high definition cameras used for photo shoots and all the HD products out there (HDTV..etc)

So, the plan with airbrushing makeup was to put thee best coverage of facial makeup on that would cover up any flaws from acne to rosecea to age spots, skin indentations, wrinkles and make it look flawless as to not giving the cameras anything to pick up.

I can attest to the coverage. Mineral makeup has been said to not even do the coverage as well as airbrushing does BECAUSE of the fine spray that fills in/covers up the flaws.

However, I've not found one airbrush foundation that I like. Dinair, Luminess, Temptu, OCC, to me....all look, after airbrushing, not "natural" , at times, even like the face is "dirty".

So, what I've done is gotten my favorite high definition foundation (mine is Smashbox) and used that to airbrush on. As long as a good primer is used to not only keep the makeup on, but to also moisturize prior to airbrushing, it looks awesome. Almost "photoshop" look.

No acne, wrinkles, age spots show up. I love the coverage, the feel is much more natural and hides what we don't want others to see





Good luck on that and I wish I knew of acne skin care......AVON has awesome skin care for all different types of skin, so you might wanna check there.


----------



## aliciaesthetics (Jun 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *MusicNMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually, I don't know too much on the subject of acne and skin care for it.
But, the airbrushing makeup was basically introduced because of the high definition cameras used for photo shoots and all the HD products out there (HDTV..etc)

So, the plan with airbrushing makeup was to put thee best coverage of facial makeup on that would cover up any flaws from acne to rosecea to age spots, skin indentations, wrinkles and make it look flawless as to not giving the cameras anything to pick up.

I can attest to the coverage. Mineral makeup has been said to not even do the coverage as well as airbrushing does BECAUSE of the fine spray that fills in/covers up the flaws.

However, I've not found one airbrush foundation that I like. Dinair, Luminess, Temptu, OCC, to me....all look, after airbrushing, not "natural" , at times, even like the face is "dirty".

So, what I've done is gotten my favorite high definition foundation (mine is Smashbox) and used that to airbrush on. As long as a good primer is used to not only keep the makeup on, but to also moisturize prior to airbrushing, it looks awesome. Almost "photoshop" look.

No acne, wrinkles, age spots show up. I love the coverage, the feel is much more natural and hides what we don't want others to see





Good luck on that and I wish I knew of acne skin care......AVON has awesome skin care for all different types of skin, so you might wanna check there.






That is cool. I wouldn't think that regular HD foundation would be thin enough be pushed through the air gun. Thanks. I will keep that in mind.


----------

